# Itchy Nose



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Greetings DFC. 

Wanted to see if I could get some feedback. I noticed there was a similar thread, but didn't want to hijack. Tux will be going to the Vet on Thursday anyways, but wanted to get some feedback or suggestions. 

Past 4-5 days, I noticed he started to scratch the side of his noise every so often. Maybe 1-2x a day. But for the past couple days, he's done it frequently. Once every hour or every 2-3 hours. I didn't notice any hair loss, pink skin, sore skin, bites, etc. We decided wash his face with a damp cloth, incase he got his nose into something outside. Didn't seem to change anything. When he scratches, it seems like he doesn't go too rough, just gentle paws to his nose. 

Weather has gotten warmer, so another thought is maybe seasonal allergies. Reason he's going to Vet is for a checkup. Every so often, it sounds like he has reverse-sneezing. Or if he's "stuffy". We've read a lot about reverse-sneezing, but wanted to rule out other possibilities to be safe. Middle of winter, he used to have episodes of reverse sneezing, but by increasing the humidity level in the house (was really dry), it went away. This is the first time he makes a snorting sound, like he's stuffy. So that's what prompted us to make appointment with Vet. 

His current diet:

Breakfast - Acana Ranchlands Wild Prairie, topped with greek plain yogurt
Dinner - Acana Ranchlands Wild Prairie, topped with Fromm Four-Star Nutritionals Shredded Chicken
Treats - Home made chicken jerky, no seasoning added

He's running, playing, walking fine. He's eating and drinking water. Stools are firm and regular. He's been on Acana for little over 2 months now. He's also up to date on all his shots. 

Only change that comes to mind, is we tried another greek plain yogurt (forgot brand), but then decided to put him back on the same brand (once they had stock). So this lasted only 3 days, ingredients looked identical. He does go to daycare, once a week. We put on his forms, no treats. But maybe it's possible they gave him some treats and he's having a reaction to grains or something they gave, if they gave him treats. Their facility is really clean and they're very transparent on their operations. You can come and visit/tour any time and you can watch your dog on webcam anytime. 

Sorry for the wall of text. Guess just drawing at straws, on where I should start or if I should just wait and see if it's nothing or something. I'm thinking of asking the vet to run a skin scraping, to rule out anything serious if he continues to scratch till Thursday. I'm going to vacuum the whole house and clean his toys/bedding. I'm always for a more natural approach for medicine/remedies.

I was going to start trying Fromm Surf & Turf, since he's been stable with his stools and tummy. But think I will hold off, until this itching and snorting goes away.

Appreciate any feedback


----------

